# renewing tourist residence



## funky inanna (May 24, 2012)

Hi All,

I went to renew my residence as usual a couple of days ago and discovered there's a new rule; they want a certified rental contract.

Anyone else been faced with the same problem. I can't imagine any landlord agreeing to do this, willingly.

I need to hear from people who renewed over the past 6 months. Or if you have any alternative solution.

It's pretty urgent.

Thanks.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

funky inanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I went to renew my residence as usual a couple of days ago and discovered there's a new rule; they want a certified rental contract.
> 
> ...



You are not alone as everyone who is extending their visa are also having the same problems,here is a link to a group that was set up for people like you.



https://www.facebook.com/groups/937248653023647/


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

A lawyer can assist you with the rental contract, then certify it at the property office. Just takes a few hours, provided the lawyer knows the procedure.


----------

